# New Box



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

heres the new box we built for my homies `02 envoy for his 2 Mojo 15s, built to memphis specs

and before someone chimes in that its all wrong, we never claimed to be pros



oh, we are building 3 boxes between this weekend and next, 7 or 8 sheets of MDF should be sufficent


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

the massive port that the specs called for, seems really large, but it called for 7.5" wide, 15" tall and 12" deep


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

about 4 hours and it was finished besides cutting the holes, need the attachment for the router and it will be complete first thing tomarrow


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Nah thats not a massive port. That looks about right for some mojos. I take it this is for SPL use??


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 5 2005, 12:20 AM~4141489
> *Nah thats not a massive port.  That looks about right for some mojos.  I take it this is for SPL use??
> *


correct, it just looks massive, this is only the second box we`ve ever built so to us we were like damn.... but built it to specs


hopefully we`ll get it mic`ed tomarrow and see how many DB was gained, it was at 147 with a 1000 watt memphis mono block class D, hes going to get two new amps to power them correctly in the spring


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Honestly I doubt you'll get more then 1 db higer with a bigger amp. Its just so hard to squeeze out more DB with JUST more power. When you start tweaking with ports and impediences is where you gain your most with using the same power equipment. Hell my 15" DMX sub only probably utilizes about 1000 watts of power and the rest is given off as heat....lol Its quite a normal scenero.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 5 2005, 12:33 AM~4141567
> *Honestly I doubt you'll get more then 1 db higer with a bigger amp.  Its just so hard to squeeze out more DB with JUST more power.  When you start tweaking with ports and impediences is where you gain your most with using the same power equipment.  Hell my 15" DMX sub only probably utilizes about 1000 watts of power and the rest is given off as heat....lol  Its quite a normal scenero.
> *


good info, we`ve played around with subs for years but never got into DB and such until the past 8-9 months

any other tips?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 4 2005, 11:35 PM~4141578
> *good info, we`ve played around with subs for years but never got into DB and such until the past 8-9 months
> 
> any other tips?
> *



I can only think of a couple without actually seeing how you have it hooked up. When you test it on the Termlab, make sure you have weird comninations of windows open or doors open to test with....and always put your shit on a battery charger before you start so your first burp is your actual highest potential. And dont do sweeps to do testing beyond finding out the FS, find it out first at low volume THEN burp it at that fequency. That way you're not burning up battery power to find out your FS (peak fequency resonance) when you should be using it for full power burps once you know what to shoot for.

As far as the box goes, id round down the edges on the internal portion of the port to reduce turbulance and raise throughput thru the port. Another thing id do to help out your score some would be to fill the corners of the box with either a bondo type material or fiberglass over it and round it off to reduce turbulance in the corners of the box. Here is a pic of one of the many boxes ive done this to (and most of them are now being used in state record holder vehicles, so I cant be too bad eh?)










I just bought some of that fiberglass roll fabric at walmart and spray glued it into the corner and let it dry. Then I painted fiberglass resin over it once, let it dry, and then painted the entire inside of the box in one coat of resin. That way, when it dries you have a super slick surface on the inside of the box. Ive even waxed it afterwards for an even slicker surface. These methods may seem a bit overkill, but they add on those little 1/10ths to your score!

hope this helps


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

so instead of the port being square round them out with glass?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Looks pretty good :thumbsup: wish i could hear it


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 5 2005, 01:02 PM~4143189
> *Looks pretty good :thumbsup: wish i could hear it
> *


me too, i just got off work and im waiting for my homie to get off work then we`re going to finish it up, test it and hopefully start on the box for my `03 F150 ext. cab

then we have to make a box for 3 JL 15W6s to go in a honda, which may end up being 3 separate boxes so we can fit it


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 5 2005, 11:07 AM~4143204
> *me too, i just got off work and im waiting for my homie to get off work then we`re going to finish it up, test it and hopefully start on the box for my `03 F150 ext. cab
> 
> then we have to make a box for 3 JL 15W6s to go in a honda, which may end up being 3 separate boxes so we can fit it
> *


pretty busy... hope it all turns out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 5 2005, 01:01 PM~4143186
> *so instead of the port being square round them out with glass?
> *


i think he means round the square edges over with a router.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 5 2005, 01:14 PM~4143439
> *i think he means round the square edges over with a router.
> *



correct....sharp edges on wood cause port noise... :angry:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

lookin real good bro...let me know later on how it sounds


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 5 2005, 02:42 PM~4143572
> *correct....sharp edges on wood cause port noise... :angry:
> *


oh, we did that last night just to make it look nice, didnt know we were doing anything to help us out :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Fill those corners! even if its with bondo or SOMETHING


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

where the hell did you find 3/4" mdf at, idk if my local home depot stopped carrying it or what, but thats the biggest reason why my box's are made of friggin fiber board......


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

You're kiddn, right?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

looks good my brothas...... let me know how it sounds......


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 5 2005, 04:45 PM~4144535
> *You're kiddn, right?
> *


if your asking me....no, but i really want to find some more mdf, i've got less than half a sheet left of 3/4" which is why i didn't make the box's i have now out of the stuff.....but brians seen my bandpass, i at leasted used the right stuff for that


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 5 2005, 05:40 PM~4144494
> *where the hell did you find 3/4" mdf at, idk if my local home depot stopped carrying it or what, but thats the biggest reason why my box's are made of friggin fiber board......
> *


lowes is your friend


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Lowe's nor Home Depot (2 locations of each) around here do NOT carry 3/4 MDF...
All they stock is 5/8 particle board...

That's why I don't build my own enclosures...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 5 2005, 05:40 PM~4144494
> *where the hell did you find 3/4" mdf at, idk if my local home depot stopped carrying it or what, but thats the biggest reason why my box's are made of friggin fiber board......
> *


menards has full sheets for $20 and half sheets for like $11 or $12, cant remember


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 5 2005, 03:46 PM~4143868
> *Fill those corners!  even if its with bondo or SOMETHING
> *


still got to tell my homie about that

we got the box done and hooked up, seems to be a huge difference, didnt have a chance to put it on the term lab today though







heres the first box we built for these subs


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 5 2005, 10:35 PM~4145780
> *still got to tell my homie about that
> 
> we got the box done and hooked up, seems to be a huge difference, didnt have a chance to put it on the term lab today though
> ...


Yeah, thats because ported owns sealed... :cheesy: 

You will be strictly a ported man when this is all done...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 5 2005, 09:38 PM~4145796
> *Yeah, thats because ported owns sealed...  :cheesy:
> 
> You will be strictly a ported man when this is all done...
> *


its all trial and error, the guys at the stereo shop dont know SHIT around here and noone else knows shit so its hard to learn from anyone


isnt there applications where sealed is more practical though? ive been told to go sealed with my box :dunno:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Nov 5 2005, 06:00 PM~4144643
> *looks good my brothas...... let me know how it sounds......
> *


it will fuck your head up now bro


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

when u guys drivin it over and get these cds i said i got?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Nov 5 2005, 09:46 PM~4145828
> *when u guys drivin it over and get these cds i said i got?
> *


next weekend maybe, got to work around the house tomarrow


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 5 2005, 08:43 PM~4145818
> *its all trial and error, the guys at the stereo shop dont know SHIT around here and noone else knows shit so its hard to learn from anyone
> isnt there applications where sealed is more practical though? ive been told to go sealed with my box  :dunno:
> *




Sealed usually dominates the true Sound Quality competitors due to less peaks across the low fequency spectrum naturally by design. Sealed will always spank vented in SQ as far as the RTA is concerned. But some people like listening to peaky music which is of course personal taste.

hehe one time, I went and did a SQ event at a MECA show and I forgot to turn my subs on....and I got judged anyways and got 3rd place....hahaha.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

cool cool, good info, thanks


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 5 2005, 05:01 PM~4145009
> *if your asking me....no, but i really want to find some more mdf, i've got less than half a sheet left of 3/4" which is why i didn't make the box's i have now out of the stuff.....but brians seen my bandpass, i at leasted used the right stuff for that
> *


Stay away from the particle board!! :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 6 2005, 12:34 PM~4148769
> *Stay away from the particle board!! :cheesy:
> *


hey, its the cheap way of "mocking" up to see what a box will look like/sound like, so i can modify it, and when i'm done, i know how to cut the mdf to make it fit right the first time 


what sux is, i'm stuck with my jensens again now....because the audiobahns went back....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 6 2005, 08:24 PM~4150983
> *hey, its the cheap way of "mocking" up to see what a box will look like/sound like, so i can modify it, and when i'm done, i know how to cut the mdf to make it fit right the first time
> what sux is, i'm stuck with my jensens again now....because the audiobahns went back....
> *


particle board...jensens...audiobahn...

damn dude, your not doin to good right about now, lmao :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 6 2005, 08:24 PM~4150983
> *hey, its the cheap way of "mocking" up to see what a box will look like/sound like, so i can modify it, and when i'm done, i know how to cut the mdf to make it fit right the first time
> what sux is, i'm stuck with my jensens again now....because the audiobahns went back....
> *


MDF isnt expensive

measure twice, cut once!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 6 2005, 07:28 PM~4151004
> *particle board...jensens...audiobahn...
> 
> damn dude, your not doin to good right about now, lmao :biggrin:
> *


hey hey, i said i took the audiobahns back.....i got 2 12" dvc 4 ohm kicker cvr's on the way now

and you'd be surprised at how good those jensens actually sound in my truck, remember, i'm not dealing with a trunk like you, all my ish is in the cab already, and your litterlally sitting on the subs....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 6 2005, 06:24 PM~4150983
> *hey, its the cheap way of "mocking" up to see what a box will look like/sound like, so i can modify it, and when i'm done, i know how to cut the mdf to make it fit right the first time
> what sux is, i'm stuck with my jensens again now....because the audiobahns went back....
> *


who are you trying to fool?! :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 5 2005, 06:40 PM~4144494
> *where the hell did you find 3/4" mdf at, idk if my local home depot stopped carrying it or what, but thats the biggest reason why my box's are made of friggin fiber board......
> *


i got mine from lowes...

4' x 8' 3/4" MDF $22


-qs


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 5 2005, 10:38 PM~4145796
> *Yeah, thats because ported owns sealed...  :cheesy:
> 
> You will be strictly a ported man when this is all done...
> *


i think i've been wasting my breath arguing whether sealed is better then ported... this weekend i decided to tweek the prefab box i have now and add a simple cardboard port (the ones we dont recommend to use  ) and when i tried it out in the truck, i got a lil dizzy after about 2 minutes... (it was louder and still accurate, it just didnt sound as good), i put a plug in the box where the hole is/was for the cardboard port so i can go back to sealed because im sure keeping the like that woud issue my sub a date with the grim reaper, and then i began to drive around listening to the same song and i was just like (damn sealed sucks)....

guess you were right, the second i get a chance, im building a ported box for the truck, with the sub down firing and port firing to the headliner, i think its gonna be loud as hell and still uphold its accuracy, iban said it will even produce a "deeper" bass response...

WILMA fucked life up over here, you CANT GET into a lowes or homedepot without barely loosing your life with mad, confused, and bitchin ass ppl that thinks they're house got fucked up worse then everone elses...



-qs


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

keep the sub and port on the same plane....

downfire everything!!!


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 7 2005, 05:11 PM~4156645
> *keep the sub and port on the same plane....
> 
> downfire everything!!!
> *



wouldnt that create a problem though, the port firing to close to the ground?

i was gonna lift the box 1" from the floor of the cabin, wont that be too close for the port to be to the ground (demensions of port : 12.5" x 3")... that means that the opening of the port need to be atleast 3" away from any obstruction (the ground) right?

the most i could raise the box is 1.5"...

i also have a question... 

for a single cab truck with subs placed behind the seats

in general, do you think i would get a louder deeper sound if i have the sub and port firing towards the ground versus having the port and sub firing towards the nose of the truck(being that its better to have everything on the same plane)???

-qs


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 7 2005, 04:19 PM~4156718
> *wouldnt that create a problem though, the port firing to close to the ground?
> 
> i was gonna lift the box 1" from the floor of the cabin, wont that be too close for the port to be to the ground (demensions of port : 12.5" x 3")... that means that the opening of the port need to be atleast 3" away from any obstruction (the ground) right?
> ...


I try to have at least 3-4" between the sub and port when downfiring in a truck... you can do it mang! and yes imo downfiring sounds better than front firing in a pickup


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 7 2005, 03:30 PM~4156834
> *I try to have at least 3-4" between the sub and port when downfiring in a truck... you can do it mang! and yes imo downfiring sounds better than front firing in a pickup
> *



not unless you have a wall :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 7 2005, 05:08 PM~4157093
> *not unless you have a wall  :0  :biggrin:
> *


you know that fruitcup wont man up and build a wall


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 7 2005, 06:51 PM~4157437
> *you know that fruitcup wont man up and build a wall
> *


give me a diagram/blueprint and watch this fruitcup morph into a 3-course meal 

-qs


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 7 2005, 06:04 PM~4157579
> *give me a diagram/blueprint and watch this fruitcup morph into a 3-course meal
> 
> -qs
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 7 2005, 06:04 PM~4157579
> *give me a diagram/blueprint and watch this fruitcup morph into a 3-course meal
> 
> -qs
> *


gimme some dimensions to work with and some subs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 6 2005, 09:12 PM~4151873
> *who are you trying to fool?! :cheesy:
> *


nobody, i'm still getting the hang of making box's....been a while. plus, considering all the cuts ive had to make so far to get the box's to fit around that stupid hump in the back wall for the middle seats seat belt....friggin retarded, but when i'm done, you'll know....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 7 2005, 03:19 PM~4156718
> *wouldnt that create a problem though, the port firing to close to the ground?
> 
> i was gonna lift the box 1" from the floor of the cabin, wont that be too close for the port to be to the ground (demensions of port : 12.5" x 3")... that means that the opening of the port need to be atleast 3" away from any obstruction (the ground) right?
> ...


um, you need at least half the distance between the sub and the floor, as the cone size of the sub you are using for it to work right, its the same as a port, a port won't work right if its 3" in diameter, and only 2" from a wall.....


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

which mdf is better? I went to Lowes and was 2 types, one had bigger chunks of wood and the other had tiny chunks and was alot smoother.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Nov 7 2005, 07:04 PM~4158376
> *which mdf is better? I went to Lowes and was 2 types, one had bigger chunks of wood and the other had tiny chunks and was alot smoother.
> *


the one where it looks more like sand paper, but feels really smooth, it looks like one solid color as well, not different shades from chunks of wood here and there, and its normally alot more expensive because of the quality.


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks for the info


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

u want the fine looking stuff, not the kind thats coarse looking


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 8 2005, 08:45 PM~4165808
> *u want the fine looking stuff, not the kind thats coarse looking
> *


yeh, its solid through and through unlike particleboard where you can also see the different layers of wood used...

MDF wood is primarily used because of the effect it gives... its solid, dense, and 3/4" is pretty sturdy for most subs to play with... i know from experience that 5/8"particle board sub boxes give a kinda "hallow" bass response, almost like an echo i guess you could say... the 3/4" MDF boxed used on the same sub gave a noticable better sound...

oh yeh, those boxes where sealed, let me just make that clear...

none the less, go with MDF 3/4", is there anything besides fiberglass, plexi glass (expensive as hell for 1" thick), and MDF thats good to use for sub boxes???

-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 9 2005, 03:59 PM~4172693
> *yeh, its solid through and through unlike particleboard where you can also see the different layers of wood used...
> 
> MDF wood is primarily used because of the effect it gives... its solid, dense, and 3/4" is pretty sturdy for most subs to play with... i know from experience that 5/8"particle board sub boxes give a kinda "hallow" bass response, almost like an echo i guess you could say... the 3/4" MDF boxed used on the same sub gave a noticable better sound...
> ...


mdf is used because it's cheap and fairly light,(not really the best acousticlly) as well as easy to work with. a lot of apple ply and birch are used also, superior to mdf but more expensive and weighs more. plus hardwoods like that aren't susceptible to water damage...whereas mdf will soak water up like a sponge.

you'll see a lot of the exotic hardwoods being used in home audio.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 7 2005, 08:55 PM~4158317
> *um, you need at least half the distance between the sub and the floor, as the cone size of the sub you are using for it to work right, its the same as a port, a port won't work right if its 3" in diameter, and only 2" from a wall.....
> *


what are you talking about?

i dont understand this, how far off the floor do you suggest i have the port and sub firing from, 3 " ?, 4 " ?.... as of now, i have worked it out so that i can raise it 3", anything above that is a lil out of my league being that i dont want the top of the box to go above the height of the armrest...

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 9 2005, 04:03 PM~4173194
> *what are you talking about?
> 
> i dont understand this, how far off the floor do you suggest i have the port and sub firing from, 3 " ?, 4 " ?.... as of now, i have worked it out so that i can raise it 3", anything above that is a lil out of my league being that i dont want the top of the box to go above the height of the armrest...
> ...


for the sub you have now, that is, if you have the 12" like i do, 5-6" of clearance will do you fine, you don't want it too close to the floor, otherwise, like i said, its like having a 4" port, 2" from a wall or obstical.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 9 2005, 07:15 PM~4173773
> *for the sub you have now, that is, if you have the 12" like i do, 5-6" of clearance will do you fine, you don't want it too close to the floor, otherwise, like i said, its like having a 4" port, 2" from a wall or obstical.
> *


i hear ya, i read the manuel again and they said that the smallest demension of the port (3") will be the least distance from the port opening to an obstruction...

in otherwords, have the port firing atleast 3" from the ground/wall/seat cushion....

-qs


----------



## d audio (Oct 22, 2005)

when i mass load , or down fire a sub enclosure i usually will make it so the spacing from the load surface to the driver is equal to the cylindar area of the subs being used. that being the surface area (pie x rad.^2)times stroke(linear excursion---xmax each way). example: say you do a single 12" sub with a stroke of 1.34" (xmax of .67". or 17.9mm) 

pie x R^2=A
3.14 x 6^2=113.04 that is your surface area,(sub at idle) now

A x 2(Xmax)=D
113.04 x 1.34= 151.47 that is the area of displaced air that you have to move
away from the sub to prevent too much back pressure.

say your box is 1.2 cu.ft internally, of course. 
the dimensions externally are: 19.5" L x 15.5" W x 9.5 H"
you now need to know the minimum height from your load surface. only concerned with the total surface area of the opening to "free air".
formula : 2 x ((L x X)+(WxX))=D so,
2 x ((19.5 x X)+(15.5 x X))=151.47
2 x (35 x X)=151.47
70 x X=151.47
X=2.16" this is the minimum height to use for maximum sub
life.

now, if your box is against a wall, you must subtract out whichever side(s) are blocked in.
if your doing a ported box, with your port in that same surface, treat it as a second sub. substitute the port length instead of Xmax, and add the two together to get a new D. EX.2: use a 4" port that is 13.61" long. ----A=170.94
170.94 + 151.47= (322.41 =D) add it up and your new min. is 4.61" 


math lesson over. and i've been out of high school for a while... damn.
try it out and see what you get for your box.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:0


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 11 2005, 11:47 PM~4189607
> *:0
> *


damn that was a serious bite...

you mid as well change your avatar while your at it...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 11 2005, 10:48 PM~4189617
> *damn that was a serious bite...
> 
> you mid as well change your avatar while your at it...
> *


eh?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

finally got it mic`d

was 146 now 148.5


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 17 2005, 08:34 PM~4227440
> *finally got it mic`d
> 
> was 146 now 148.5
> *


That's the sealed box verses the ported box?

What sensor? T/L im assuming...

Same sensor used as before?

Same sensor position?

Same voltage?

Same burp frequency?

Doors all closed, windows up?

Details man, details! :cheesy: 

Hey, it went UP, that's all that matters, but let me know these things if you don't mind...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 17 2005, 07:40 PM~4227496
> *That's the sealed box verses the ported box?
> 
> What sensor? T/L im assuming...
> ...


term lab,same sensor, same location

thats sealed vs. ported

same voltage, still just the one 1000w memphis mono block

last time was just a song, this time the burp was at 43hrtz if i remember correctly

and everything closed up

and the bass quality is a huge improvement, its like night and day, i was very suprised that it was THAT noticable


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 17 2005, 07:55 PM~4227578
> *
> 
> and the bass quality is a huge improvement, its like night and day, i was very suprised that it was THAT noticable
> *


3.5db...that's twice as loud. of course it's gonna be noticable! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 17 2005, 08:01 PM~4227616
> *3.5db...that's twice as loud. of course it's gonna be noticable!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, this is the loudest ive ever sat in, i dont think we`re doing too bad for the 2nd box we`ve ever built

any suggestions to get to 150 or a little higher?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 17 2005, 08:05 PM~4227642
> *yeah, this is the loudest ive ever sat in, i dont think we`re doing too bad for the 2nd box we`ve ever built
> 
> any suggestions to get to 150 or a little higher?
> *


depending what it's tuned too...you could tune it closer to the resonant freq. of the car, that'll gain you a little bit. also deaden the hell out of everything :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 17 2005, 09:05 PM~4228009
> *depending what it's tuned too...you could tune it closer to the resonant freq. of the car, that'll gain you a little bit. also deaden the hell out of everything :biggrin:
> *


yeah, that is our next big project, thing we should gut the whole interior and deaden _everything_?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 17 2005, 09:13 PM~4228024
> *yeah, that is our next big project, thing we should gut the whole interior and deaden everything?
> *


YES..gut it..and put ya 4 layers or so down...that'll do some good


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 17 2005, 09:14 PM~4228034
> *YES..gut it..and put ya 4 layers or so down...that'll do some good
> *


is dynomat worth the $$$ or is there a cheaper brand that is the same quality?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 17 2005, 10:15 PM~4228040
> *is dynomat worth the $$$ or is there a cheaper brand that is the same quality?
> *


peel & seel is equivalent to dynamat xtreme and cost only $12.67 for a 6"x25' roll at lowes and i think homedepot (i got mines from lowes)...

they also come in different roll sizes so your not limited to just 25 fett of 6" hieght....

worked for me and plenty others... or you could use fatmat...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 17 2005, 09:24 PM~4228103
> *peel & seel is equivalent to dynamat xtreme and cost only $12.67 for a 6"x25' roll at lowes and i think homedepot (i got mines from lowes)...
> 
> they also come in different roll sizes so your not limited to just 25 fett of 6" hieght....
> ...


ive used that before YEARS ago and was pretty happy with it, but i didnt know shit then so i wasnt sure if it was really worth a damn or not


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 17 2005, 10:25 PM~4228107
> *ive used that before YEARS ago and was pretty happy with it, but i didnt know shit then so i wasnt sure if it was really worth a damn or not
> *


and im sure if you do what 1ofaknd said and lay 7 layers down, there should be a difference


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 17 2005, 09:28 PM~4228133
> *and im sure if you do what 1ofaknd said and lay 7 layers down, there should be a difference
> *


oh yea!

look on ebay for fatmat or brown bread..it's pretty good and a lot cheaper then dynamat.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

It's refreshing to see someone that was against us in the beginning, listen to us, follow some information given and come out on top and is happy...  

I feel all fuzzy inside... :tongue:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 17 2005, 11:23 PM~4229029
> *It's refreshing to see someone that was against us in the beginning, listen to us, follow some information given and come out on top and is happy...
> 
> I feel all fuzzy inside...  :tongue:
> *


i came to this forum for advise but the attitude i senced didnt fly with me, but it seemed like the attitude changed when people noticed i wasnt the typical punk kid that comes in here asking for help

i have no problem taking advise from someone that has more expirence with something then me, but the holier then thou attitude that floats around here sometimes irritates me


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

***** hush


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 18 2005, 09:34 PM~4236268
> * but the holier then thou attitude that floats around here sometimes irritates me
> *



what "holier" than thou attitude? 










NO WE DONT!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 18 2005, 11:27 PM~4236575
> *what "holier" than thou attitude?
> 
> 
> ...


snoopdan, i will say u have always been curtious


im just talking about the bashin about us using memphis when all i asked for was box advise and such


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 19 2005, 12:42 AM~4236644
> *snoopdan, i will say u have always been curtious
> im just talking about the bashin about us using memphis when all i asked for was box advise and such
> *


I did no bashing, only helping... uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207395


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 18 2005, 11:46 PM~4236672
> *I did no bashing, only helping... uffin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207395
> *


noticed  

but some did, but im not trying to start no shit, i appreicate the advice we have got


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 18 2005, 11:27 PM~4236575
> *what "holier" than thou attitude?
> 
> 
> ...


surely I dont know what he speaks of


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 19 2005, 12:12 AM~4236814
> *surely I dont know what he speaks of
> *


***** hush


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 19 2005, 08:15 AM~4237852
> ****** hush
> *


Boondocks is the best cartoon evar


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 19 2005, 03:51 PM~4239584
> *Boondocks is the best cartoon evar
> *












Speaking of cartoons, have you seen "trippn da rift" yet :0 ??? Now thats some funny shit. They make fun of race, color, religion, society, and star wars. so of course I watch.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

when does it come on?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

the fate of a sealed box :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 20 2005, 04:12 AM~4242148
> *the fate of a sealed box  :0
> *



lol, did you sacrifice your sub box to the sealed box god or something?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 20 2005, 05:30 AM~4242159
> *lol, did you sacrifice your sub box to the sealed box god or something?
> *


had a little BBQ and bonfire with the homies last night, box was worthless anyways


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

that shit went up in flames with a xtra gallon of gas........ that fucker burned for awhile......


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

the box installed and banging


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

Just so everybody knows the sound quality of these is better then what was stated. All i can say is the the MOJO's are no HO.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ahhh and I remember ppl were talking shit because I said that sealed box wouldnt cut it and to port those bitches....

damn im good


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

yea, I appreciate all the info from those of you who helped us. Much Love


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

whats up family.... i can say that bitch is loud... i was in the back seat when it was beatin........


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Nov 24 2005, 09:46 PM~4271841
> *whats up family.... i can say that bitch is loud... i was in the back seat when it was beatin........
> *


huh?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

exactly....... mt fuckin tetth were rattlin back there


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Nov 25 2005, 06:06 AM~4273051
> *exactly....... mt fuckin tetth were rattlin back there
> *


take your ass to work sucker :biggrin:


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

ok just got tested on the termlab, and i'm hittin 147.7. thats with the two mojo 15's and a pr 1000D memphis amp. Somebody has work to do.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Jan 4 2006, 05:37 PM~4549498
> *ok just got tested on the termlab, and i'm hittin 147.7.  thats with the two mojo 15's and a pr 1000D memphis amp.  Somebody has work to do.
> *


not bad, almost there!!


----------



## TwistedKreations1 (Dec 29, 2005)

one thing I've learned with memphis is that the subs need to be worked in. they get louder once they break in a little


----------



## TwistedKreations1 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm a sealed box man my self because the bass is alot tighter. I like my shit tight. I have 8 12" rockford P2 being pushed by 2 p6002 with six 12's I hit 148.1 sealed. so it all about how you toon the box to your vehicle plus I couldn't get 8 12's in a ported box in my truck box would be a little BIG


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

well you can't tune a sealed box but your right, depending on what you tune a vented enclosure to, it will wang if something is played at or around its tuning frequency


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 7 2006, 10:15 AM~4566928
> *well you can't tune a sealed box but your right, depending on what you tune a vented enclosure to, it will wang if something is played at or around its tuning frequency
> *


wanna bet?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedKreations1_@Jan 7 2006, 10:53 AM~4566879
> *I'm a sealed box man my self because the bass is alot tighter. I like my shit tight. I have 8 12" rockford P2 being pushed by 2 p6002 with six 12's I hit 148.1 sealed. so it all about how you toon the box to your vehicle plus I couldn't get 8 12's in a ported box in my truck box would be a little BIG
> *


what do u need 8 12s to hit 148 for anyways?


----------



## TwistedKreations1 (Dec 29, 2005)

(
I don't but the ladies say go BIG or go home


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Jan 4 2006, 07:37 PM~4549498
> *ok just got tested on the termlab, and i'm hittin 147.7.  thats with the two mojo 15's and a pr 1000D memphis amp.  Somebody has work to do.
> *


old or new tl?
sealed up w/mic on dash?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Question: Can there ever be to big of a box??


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 8 2006, 02:28 AM~4571419
> *Question:    Can there ever be to big of a box??
> *


yes


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

what would happen if it was in too big of a box or to small


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

anything from horrible driver performance to the drivers failing.


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 8 2006, 01:07 AM~4571307
> *old or new tl?
> sealed up w/mic on dash?
> *


thats with the new termlab, with the audio control i'm hittin 152.6


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedKreations1_@Jan 7 2006, 09:53 AM~4566879
> * I have 8 12" rockford P2 being pushed by 2 p6002 with six 12's I hit 148.1 sealed
> *


what do you really have six twelves or eight??????


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Jan 8 2006, 12:01 PM~4572272
> *what do you really have six twelves or eight??????
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedKreations1 (Dec 29, 2005)

8


----------



## TwistedKreations1 (Dec 29, 2005)

I used to have six now I have eight.

this is my old setup


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedKreations1_@Jan 8 2006, 10:20 PM~4576108
> *I used to have six now I have eight.
> 
> this is my old setup
> *



How does that sound? I have an 89 S10 that I want to put my 4 !0's in, and I was having space issues. I was told that if I faced the woofers at eachother like that I would have sound cancelation problems.


----------



## TwistedKreations1 (Dec 29, 2005)

It's loud you can feel the static in the air and your eyes jitter. Plus they are faced at a slight angle toward the front :biggrin:


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

sounds like mine. :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedKreations1_@Jan 9 2006, 07:21 PM~4581765
> *It's loud you can feel the static in the air and your eyes jitter. Plus they are faced at a slight angle toward the front :biggrin:
> *


eh, i got 2 12's doin that bud  but much props to the 8 12's


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 11 2006, 12:44 AM~4590955
> *eh, i got 2 12's doin that bud  but much props to the 8 12's
> *


bet i can quake louder then you when i finish my install...

(6) RE8's + (3) 1cuft enclosures + (3) ports + 1100watts RMS > j00

i put 2 dollars on it... you down ?

lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 11 2006, 01:09 AM~4591127
> *bet i can quake louder then you when i finish my install...
> 
> (6) RE8's + (3) 1cuft enclosures + (3) ports > j00
> *


It's ON! Let's get ready to RUMBLE! :roflmao:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 11 2006, 01:10 AM~4591134
> *It's ON! Let's get ready to RUMBLE!  :roflmao:
> *



letttttsssssssssssssss get ready to RUMBLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


bet i break 160deebeezzzz :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

in all honesty, i would expect somethin in the high 30's low 40's


i am going with that set up though...port and subs down firing with a 3" lift off the ground, flush mounted... all three enclosures tuned to 32hz using a 2"ID flared tubed, each enclosure housing 2 RE8's and 1 port...

dei is my choice of amp, and i figure 1100wattsRMS @ 1ohm wont be too shabby when i palce a 1.33 ohm load on her... cough up no less then 925wattsRMS to share between the 8's


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 10 2006, 11:09 PM~4591127
> *bet i can quake louder then you when i finish my install...
> 
> (6) RE8's + (3) 1cuft enclosures + (3) ports + 1100watts RMS > j00
> ...


if your serious about competeing with 3 1 cubic foot box's and 6 8" woofers, then i'll be forced to build the 6 cubic foot enclosure i can fit behind my seats, and get 2 15" subs


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 11 2006, 07:40 AM~4592300
> *if your serious about competeing with 3 1 cubic foot box's and 6 8" woofers, then i'll be forced to build the 6 cubic foot enclosure i can fit behind my seats, and get 2 15" subs
> *


do that shit nigguah

im doing the 8's though so, i dunno.... im sure they're going to get pretty loud, now that i think about, with our lil reg. cab trucks, i might be in the mid 40's strugglin for the 50 with the 8's :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 11 2006, 06:40 AM~4592300
> *if your serious about competeing with 3 1 cubic foot box's and 6 8" woofers, then i'll be forced to build the 6 cubic foot enclosure i can fit behind my seats, and get 2 15" subs
> *


you gonna run shallow subs that dont have much xmax? and 6^ft gross is fine for some sealed 15s but would be better for 2 ported 12s



> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 11 2006, 10:42 AM~4592985
> *do that shit nigguah
> 
> im doing the 8's though so, i dunno.... im sure they're going to get pretty loud, now that i think about, with our lil reg. cab trucks, i might be in the mid 40's strugglin for the 50 with the 8's :0
> *


good to have high hopes mang, but I dont think thats gonna happen low to mid 40s is more accurate


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 11 2006, 11:19 AM~4593652
> *you gonna run shallow subs that dont have much xmax? and 6^ft gross is fine for some sealed 15s but would be better for 2 ported 12s
> good to have high hopes mang, but I dont think thats gonna happen low to mid 40s is more accurate
> *


eh, with a 15" bottom depth, and a 4" top depth, at 24" tall of a box, with 3/4" mdf, and 2" between the seats and the subs, i don't think i'm dealing with THAT shallow of a mounting depth....


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 11 2006, 01:19 PM~4593652
> *
> good to have high hopes mang, but I dont think thats gonna happen low to mid 40s is more accurate
> *



lol i was pushing it a lil... 
i would be happy with anything over 142db (if 4 JL 6w0's at 75watts a piece vented can bust 138db, 6 RE8's at 175watts a piece vented better get to the low 40's)...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

thats spiffy but remember we arent in the lanes 24/7 so how it sounds on music is most important  
but if u can bust a 55 on 36 mafia then ur the shit *pops colla*


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 12 2006, 12:21 AM~4598727
> *thats spiffy but remember we arent in the lanes 24/7 so how it sounds on music is most important
> but if u can bust a 55 on 36 mafia then ur the shit *pops colla*
> *



i feel ya, i really do think the RE8's will sound good, all 6 of them... all i hear is great things about the soundquality and loudness, they say the RE line sounds shitty sealed but really good ported to the 32hz, so i dont think imma be disappointed.... and nah, i just wanna bust that one time on the term lab for bragging rights, as far as daily usage, im not tryna listen to low freq. over 130db continously, you know that level and up gains you long term / permanent ear damage... 

but if i ever get sized up in the parking lot, i would wanna be able to throw a test tone in there and smile :biggrin: while saying "now what bitch!"


im using three enclosures and each one will house 2 of the 8's and a flared(on both ends) tube port.... do you think 2" is too small of a diameter? for 1cuft volume, i would only need a 2" diameter, almost 7" long port... so really is the easiest way to go, i just dont know if more air needs to move...

the subs will fire down, and im thinking its best to fire the ports up, i see how my enclosure is now with the port firing up so i think it'll do more good firing up compared to firing down... just wanna hear you guys take on it (that have done truck enclosures)
and i cant wrap a 40" slot vent in a truck wedge so thats out of the question...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

cut thru and 4 15s would be really nice as well


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 12 2006, 12:35 AM~4598871
> *cut thru and 4 15s would be really nice as well
> *


it'll never happen...

do you think 2" diameter for a port to two 8" subs in 1cuft is too small? should i push for a 3" diameter?

if i use 2" then it will be 7" long
if i use 3" then it will be 15" long and i'll have to put a bend in it...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 12 2006, 08:01 AM~4601021
> *it'll never happen...
> 
> do you think 2" diameter for a port to two 8" subs in 1cuft is too small? should i push for a 3" diameter?
> ...


Id go with a 3 or 4" aeroport if possible


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It is amazing the size boxes you guys are using. I mean damn a 6^ft box, damn that is a big ass box.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 12 2006, 03:49 PM~4603585
> *It is amazing the size boxes you guys are using. I mean damn a 6^ft box, damn that is a big ass box.
> *


16 cubes for the box in the envoy


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Danm that should be the ENVOY :roflmao:

I have actually used alot of Sealed boxes, but I had a nice Ported 7th order box. And a Ported Rockford box back in the day tuned to 37hz


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 12 2006, 02:49 PM~4603585
> *It is amazing the size boxes you guys are using. I mean damn a 6^ft box, damn that is a big ass box.
> *


you figure, outer dimensions on my box are 24" tall, 59.5" wide, 15" deep at the bottom, 4" deep at the top....yea i guess that is a big ass box when i think about it


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

My Adire Audio Brahma 15" is in a 6cuft NET box...
Total gross volume is around 7 cubes...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 12 2006, 04:16 PM~4604696
> *My Adire Audio Brahma 15" is in a 6cuft NET box...
> Total gross volume is around 7 cubes...
> *


I wanna see pics


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 12 2006, 08:14 PM~4605185
> *I wanna see pics
> *


No pics for you! :twak:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

what is that port like 60sq inches??? that looks right, i had 45sq inches for my shocker extreme 15 tuned to 45 and it hit nice, but it was tuned was to high for me


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 12 2006, 03:49 PM~4603585
> *It is amazing the size boxes you guys are using. I mean damn a 6^ft box, damn that is a big ass box.
> *


had a 10^ft box in my 96Impala... trunk was non existant :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i had my shocker extreme 15 in a 5cubic foot box after displacement tuned to 45 (way to high for me but it worked) then that got jacked but b4 that i had two of them in my caprice i had both in seperate boxes at 3.3 cubic feet tuned to 35hz and holy fuckin shit, i had people shittin there pants, people think you need 20 subs fuck that ill rock them 10s up there with 1 15 anyday


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 12 2006, 08:37 PM~4605369
> *what is that port like 60sq inches??? that looks right, i had 45sq inches for my shocker extreme 15 tuned to 45 and it hit nice, but it was tuned was to high for me
> *


Yeah, 55sqin of port tuned to 26Hz peaks around 29-31Hz in a Suburban...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

nice


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> Danm that should be the ENVOY :roflmao:
> 
> check out post #96 thats the box in the envoy. 16 cuft. and 112 sqin port. tuned to 41 hz.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

That is just toooooo big, what was the numbers,


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 12 2006, 05:30 PM~4605308
> *No pics for you!  :twak:
> *


do a video at least


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

i'll have to do that today get the numbers and put up a video. :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

got my system put in my envoy last wknd...2 15" memphis m1's on a audiobahn A1300HCT amp...
sealed box....im hittin 146.7
not to bad for throwin everything in, in about an hour..head unit and all...lol


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

i got my 15" w0 in a box just under 6cuft....
too big? been that way for years with NO problems and it sounds good for 150rms to both....Im just saying this cuz yall trippin off big boxes....lol w0s :uh: :biggrin: 
:uh:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 12 2006, 04:38 PM~4605376
> *had a 10^ft box in my 96Impala... trunk was non existant  :biggrin:
> *


yea i bet


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jan 20 2006, 09:09 PM~4669736
> *yea i bet
> *


who needs a spare tire when you have AAA and fix a flat


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 20 2006, 09:55 PM~4670368
> *who needs a spare tire when you have AAA and fix a flat
> *


coulda gone old school caddy style, and got the rim holder for your back bumper....lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 21 2006, 12:49 PM~4673436
> *coulda gone old school caddy style, and got the rim holder for your back bumper....lol
> *


continental kit*


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 21 2006, 01:11 PM~4673525
> *continental kit*
> *


how the fuck do u know know that when being on a lowrider forum


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 21 2006, 01:22 PM~4673574
> *how the fuck do u know know that when being on a lowrider forum
> *


lmao

and you can put those wheels with all the shiny sticks on it into that rim holder too. :cheesy:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 21 2006, 01:41 PM~4673661
> *lmao
> 
> and you can put those wheels with all the shiny sticks on it into that rim holder too. :cheesy:
> *


some people amaze the hell out of me, wow


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 21 2006, 02:41 PM~4673661
> *lmao
> 
> and you can put those wheels with all the shiny sticks on it into that rim holder too. :cheesy:
> *


OMG

hahahahaha


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 21 2006, 12:11 PM~4673525
> *continental kit*
> *


thank you, forgot what it was called


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

stupid ass


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Jan 22 2006, 10:19 AM~4678910
> *stupid ass
> *


 :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Jan 22 2006, 08:19 AM~4678910
> *stupid ass
> *


don't make me drive up there and find you, your not but half an hour from me


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 01:27 PM~4679830
> *don't make me drive up there and find you, your not but half an hour from me
> *


FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!

:0


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 11:27 AM~4679830
> *don't make me drive up there and find you, your not but half an hour from me
> *


o.k. don't scare me. :0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 12:27 PM~4679830
> *don't make me drive up there and find you, your not but half an hour from me
> *


lol dont get into something u cant handle


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 22 2006, 11:35 AM~4679877
> *lol dont get into something u cant handle
> *


damn people are too sensative over the net, speacially when your friggin not involved


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 12:53 PM~4679966
> *damn people are too sensative over the net, speacially when your friggin not involved
> *


when u been friends for nearly 20 years it makes u involved


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

**eatin popcorn**


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 22 2006, 03:28 PM~4680669
> ***eatin popcorn**
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

how fuckin funny would that be for the ourlife crew to post a flick of them beatin aarons ass??

hahahahaha

and then da general's kid come out of no where and kick 'em in the face and say "my daddy's sub kick your subs ass, biotch!!!"


this is too much... and 30minutes away, damn thats close, dont start poppin off at the mouth and put your self in a hole you cant climb out of...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 22 2006, 04:33 PM~4681334
> *how fuckin funny would that be for the ourlife crew to post a flick of them beatin aarons ass??
> 
> hahahahaha
> ...


you really think i'd go at it alone? i'm not stupid to take on a whole crew, now if they are gonna be pussies and join in while i'm kickin someones ass, so be it, but best believe i'm coming prepaird


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 11:04 PM~4681603
> *you really think i'd go at it alone? i'm not stupid to take on a whole crew, now if they are gonna be pussies and join in while i'm kickin someones ass, so be it, but best believe i'm coming prepaird
> *


oh shit homies..now this dude callin us pussies n shit...i think da general could handle him all by himself..what do you think?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

fight at durkin park in chicago ill record it and post it on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 22 2006, 11:17 PM~4681728
> *fight at durkin park in chicago ill record it and post it on LIL  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

aaron aint gonna do shit...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jan 22 2006, 05:12 PM~4681690
> *oh shit homies..now this dude callin us pussies n shit...i think da general could handle him all by himself..what do you think?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 07:36 PM~4682323
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


hes callin you out... u gonna man up or bitch out


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 22 2006, 06:45 PM~4682368
> *hes callin you out... u gonna man up or bitch out
> *


i ain't gotta man up to shit, shit talking on the net is useless, and just like my signature says bout ya'll



"people hatin when you better than them, they ain't hatin start worryin then" T.I.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 09:02 PM~4682463
> *i ain't gotta man up to shit, shit talking on the net is useless, and just like my signature says bout ya'll
> "people hatin when you better than them, they ain't hatin start worryin then" T.I.
> 
> ...


its not really shit talkin on the net being that he is will to dog you in the flesh... its kinda like being in highschool, and aiming someone in another class "imma beat yo ass at lunch" and you saying "i aint gotta man up to shit, this is arguing over the internet"... believe by lunch time, even the professors will be calling you a puss... 

i would pay to see this...

paypal anyone?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 22 2006, 07:28 PM~4682631
> *its not really shit talkin on the net being that he is will to dog you in the flesh... its kinda like being in highschool, and aiming someone in another class "imma beat yo ass at lunch" and you saying "i aint gotta man up to shit, this is arguing over the internet"... believe by lunch time, even the professors will be calling you a puss...
> 
> i would pay to see this...
> ...


:roflmao:

in no way can you compare this to high school, because if we did meet up, there wouldn't be no princaple or that ish to break up the fight, but anyone willing to go out of their way to really beat someones ass for shit talking on the net needs mental help


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 06:04 PM~4681603
> *you really think i'd go at it alone? i'm not stupid to take on a whole crew, now if they are gonna be pussies and join in while i'm kickin someones ass, so be it, but best believe i'm coming prepaird
> *


LOL u would be stupid to come to MY city, with your crew or not, michigan city aint nothing like your little hick town, trust me


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 09:28 PM~4682997
> *:roflmao:
> 
> in no way can you compare this to high school, because if we did meet up, there wouldn't be no princaple or that ish to break up the fight, but anyone willing to go out of their way to really beat someones ass for shit talking on the net needs mental help
> *


YOU made the comment about coming here, dont be back steppin now


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

prepared? hmmm sounds like he wants to bring some thunder...... <looks around> im down to play that game....... i hope noone thinks for a minute we aint got shit too...........









> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 22 2006, 08:01 PM~4683222
> *LOL u would be stupid to come to MY city, with your crew or not, michigan city aint nothing like your little hick town, trust me
> *


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

OK LIL DUDE LET ME LET U IN ON SOMETHIN..... THERE IS NO WAY YOU WILL WHOOP DA GENERAL......... ONE I DONT THINK YOUR BIG ENOUGH AND TWO YOU WONT GET CLOSE ENOUGH.......... BUT WHENEVER YOUR READY LET ONE OF US KNOW... WELL MAKE SURE IT HAPPENS.......... SHOULDNT RUN YOUR COCKSUCKERS ON THE NET....... LIKE MY HOMIE SAID DONT BACK PEDDLE NOW *****....... YOU DONE FUCKED UP.......... JUST MY .02 CENTS *****







> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 07:28 PM~4682997
> *:roflmao:
> 
> in no way can you compare this to high school, because if we did meet up, there wouldn't be no princaple or that ish to break up the fight, but anyone willing to go out of their way to really beat someones ass for shit talking on the net needs mental help
> *


----------

